# Sometimz yu Donte spelz tings correktly...



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

David thanks for posting this. One of my pet peeves is about people being to lazy or uninformed about pushing the spell check button. My MS Internet Explorer 8 has the spell check built in and I use it all the time.


----------



## MichaelBClark (Apr 19, 2009)

Firefox has this built in. It just gets weird sometimes in words it sees, words it thinks you are trying to spell or it thinks a word should have a capital letter in it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My computer has spell check in all programs that have words. It's built into the OS. Apple.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

David, You think you are a bad speller….Man I could not live with out my spell checker…my post would look like some type of weird alien language with out it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

" being *to* lazy or uninformed " …... *to -too -two *...all spelled correctly , just being used incorrectly , which leads back to my signature…. LOL : )


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Huh…I have been using IE 8 for a few weeks and I didn't even realize it had a spell check…i just kept using this!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a spell checker for Access 2003 … anyone heard of one? >grin< ... really!!
..


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a nice tool however, no spell checker will correct improper usage of homonyms/homophones aka their, there, they're.. etc. etc. Now, for the record, I am a terrific speller and probably the world's biggest fanantic when it comes to proper spelling. BUT, these days I say if a guy can build great and beautiful things with wood to hell with spell check- at least here on L/j. Now for your buisness website.. that's a different story.


----------

